# Need recommendations on what brand "panties"



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

I didn't know where to post this, but I know all the breeder's would have this issue, so I figured here was best.

Princess should be getting into her first heat shortly (Around 9mo?), and I need to order her some "panties" and pads. 

They have so many on the market, I figured I would ask to see what everyone's favorite's were, and if there is a better place to purchase.

Thanks~ Jodi


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I got a pair at a show. I think they were around $18. They have held up great, I have washed it quite a few times. They are so cute, pink with hearts all over! For the liner, I just use a regular ole panty-liner.
Ok, I just went and grabbed the "hot pants"..(that's what I call them, LOL!)
They are made by Kennel Komforts www.kennelkomforts.com 
Order toll free 888-291-5204 
I don't see any size on the tag....I guess you would have to measure her and see which size matches closest to her~
Hope this helps~


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

Great, thanks Katie!

I hated buying without knowing which would be best for a Havanese.

I'll have to try and find my measuring tape, and get her some ordered.
How many pair do you recommend? (1 female)


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I have 4 females (ok, one is spayed so 3 intact females) and I only have 1 pair of hot pants. Really, they don't wear them here at the house at all. The pants do cause some major mats if worn too much. They one wear them if we are going out, or over to someones house. 
They do a pretty good job of keeping themselves clean while they are in heat. I did find a couple of horse-shoe shaped small red smudges on my carpet in Jan when all three of them went into heat one after another.....but I just keep a blanket on my couch where they like to lay. Other than that, it's really not that big of a deal!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

This person is going to be selling bitch britches (and bad boy pants/belly bands) at our National this summer. You can also pre-order from her if you want to pick some up then, or you can just have her mail them to you if you want them now (or sooner than August).

Roxana's Original Creations

She has some that she calls "fancy" (viewable on her web site) and she also has some plain sets. They are less than $16 a pair and custom made for your bitch. She needs the waist measurement and the measurement from waist to tail opening.

I don't own any of these, but I've heard good things about them. They also have a soft lining, but I think you'd want to put half a panty liner in there to keep them clean longer anyway.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

I have purchased a couple of different things from Roxanne's and they are by far a high quality product. I love her grooming table cover with the pockets. She also embroidered my kennel name on mine for a nice added touch. She is a very nice lady too.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm glad you are able to speak from experience Kathy. I was just placing an order for some of her other products. Cool.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

What happens in the case of a Hav going into heat and needing actual panties for them?? Is there dscharge or something or marking or bleeding?? I guess it's like menstruation or something?? I know I must sound naive or sommething but I was not aware of the internal changes when a Female hav goes into Heat.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Jodi,

Kohana has a whole bunch of different one's from her first heat. The prettiest one's I found are by Doggie Design at www.doggiedesign.com and they have so many different patterns to chose from. I just looked up the website and they now are sold only in stores. Really nice ones and they look cute. I put the smallest panty liner I can find in them. I've also bought the one's with flannel on the inside from PetCo and they work well. Hope this helps!

Libby & Kohana


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Radar, you're right on target. It lasts about three weeks and goes through different phases, with a time of bleeding and a time of clear discharge (and a mix in between). It is also very heavily scented, so if a bitch doesn't wear something to keep it off the floor and furniture, a male can still pick up the scent a while later. Many bitches keep themselves clean, but I still prefer to keep it off the floor & furniture with some type of clothing/diaper.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Well all, 

After I pulled Kohana's panties out to look at the brand today I thought I should keep these out. We went to agility class tonight and I gave her a bath about 10:00 tonight and guess what while I was drying her off I found some blood on the towel. She has gone into heat her second time now - almost 7 months to the day from her first heat. Kimberly, am I going to be able to go to the Dixon show for her BAER testing? and we have our playdate the end of this month? Great timing huh! :doh: I just asked tonight at agility for future, not thinking she was already today, if our one male in our class is fixed and he is so no problem there. 

Libby & Kohana :0


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

> Kimberly, am I going to be able to go to the Dixon show for her BAER testing? and we have our playdate the end of this month? Great timing huh!


At the show, it won't be a problem at all. Conformation dogs are around bitches in heat quite often, since they are potential breeding stock. You'll probably just want to carry her or put her in a crate for her own comfort level. As for the playdate, you do what you feel comfortable doing, or ask Sally if she minds (since she's organizing it).


----------

